# Lubix or Dayan GuHong?



## Tsopi (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I want to buy a GuHong and i don't know if i should buy the DaYan GuHong or the Lubix Ultimate GuHong.Any suggestions?What is the best of these two? (I would also like to know if there are any issues with their stickers)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## CRO (Oct 9, 2011)

What Lubix does with their Ultimates is 48 ponit edge mod, and a V5 corner mod. They also lube it. It will cost you around 10 bucks more than a normal GuHong, so it's up to you to decide is it worth it..

I'd reccomend you to get a ZhanChi, though


----------



## jrb (Oct 9, 2011)

Lubix Ultimate Guhong. If you're willing to pay the extra money then it's definitely worth it.


----------



## Jostle (Oct 9, 2011)

Just get the normal one... You don't even need to mod it, and most lubes will work great. But if you really feel like throwing money away then go ahead.


----------



## gundamslicer (Oct 9, 2011)

jrb said:


> Lubix Ultimate Guhong. If you're willing to pay the extra money then it's definitely worth it.


 
Yea but u hav tO remember that you guhong can get the same results or better after you mod with v5, 48, edge rounding
Etc


----------



## Hershey (Oct 9, 2011)

Lubix Ultimate is way too expensive. I think Zhanchi is good alternative and is just as good as an ultimate, Phil Yu (owner of The Cubicle) has the Zhanchi for $13, and he also lubes the cube if you pay an extra $0.50.


----------



## n00bcub3r (Oct 9, 2011)

get a zhanchi


----------



## cityzach (Oct 9, 2011)

definetly lubix guhong. in my opinion, its the best cube out there right now. its just so incredibly smooth and fast, and it never pops, or locks up. its totally worth the extra money.


----------



## Vinny (Oct 9, 2011)

CRO said:


> What Lubix does with their Ultimates is 48 ponit edge mod, and a V5 corner mod. They also lube it.


They don't do the corner mod, just the 48 point edge mod. 

Being a person who has both a Lubix Guhong and a personally modded GuHong, there isn't enough of a difference to spend more money on the Lubix Guhong. If you already have Lubix lubricant, just mod a regular GuHong with a razor blade and lube the core and the pieces. Doing the mod should take all of a half hour or less, and it's not even hard to do.

Donovan even shows you how he specifically does the mod and lubing right here. 

And if you don't have Lubix, I absolutely recommend it.


----------



## radmin (Oct 9, 2011)

I have every Dayan cube and every Lubx version of each.
The Lubix Guhong is the only one that's better than I could get my own.
The Guhong can get gummy if you don't lube it exactly right. It's easy to mess up. Once it reaches that gummy state it's hard to get back.


----------



## Thompson (Oct 9, 2011)

Lubix does always feel nicer to me.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Oct 9, 2011)

Does anybody else think the Guhong is overrated in general? Personally, I love the feel of a lingyun V2. Then again, it's just personal preference. If you insist on getting a guhong, the 48 point edge mod is very simple. I'll admit that it does get to be quite smooth. You really don't need to pay the extra money to have somebody else do the mod. I do recommend lubix or differential oil for a lubricant on any dayan cube. 

I have never tried the ZhanChi, but lots of people like it. You can't really go wrong with any of the Dayan cubes. However, you might prefer one of the less popular Dayan cubes. You never know. Any opinion you get on here is just an opinion. In my opinion Lingyun V2 > modded Guhong

Anyway, definitely just go with the regular guhong with lubix if you're going to get the guhong.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 10, 2011)

Between the 2, I'd go with the Ultimate Lubix GuHong if you are willing to spend the extra ~$10. If you are open to other suggestions, however, I'd get the Ultimate Lubix Zhanchi. I think it's way better than the GuHong.


----------



## drewsopchak (Oct 10, 2011)

lubix is not better than a lubed and broken in cube ..... and is overpriced.


----------



## Tsopi (Oct 10, 2011)

The problem is that i havn't mod any cubes and i don't want to destroy a good one...so why shouldn't i get Ultimate ZhanChi?


----------



## Tsopi (Oct 10, 2011)

I asked the same to another person that suggested me ZhanChi...shall i get Ultimate Lubix or a DaYan...the problem is that i haven't moded any cubes so far and i don't want to destroy a good one...


----------



## Tsopi (Oct 10, 2011)

Hershey said:


> Lubix Ultimate is way too expensive. I think Zhanchi is good alternative and is just as good as an ultimate, Phil Yu (owner of The Cubicle) has the Zhanchi for $13, and he also lubes the cube if you pay an extra $0.50.


 
I was fistly delighted by the idea...but it charges $12.95 shipping fee... becouse i live outside US...noway!It is the same amount of money for a normal Zahci instead of an Ultimate...


----------

